# Riders in alabama



## Southernboy08 (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm looking for anybody that rides in northeast Alabama. I'm in Calhoun county in the oxford/Anniston area. Anybody ride Kentuck or brecon?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Not me but if you go to fish Guntersville I'll go w/ ya lol :bigok:


----------



## Southernboy08 (Dec 18, 2011)

I've been up there a few times. I go to backwoods lakes mostly.


----------

